# Osijek-heart of Slavonija



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

In this thread I will post some photos I took of my hometown 

---

*Osijek is fourth largest city in Croatia,located on Drava river in Slavonija Region.
Population of the city is around 114000 people.Osijek has most parks and greenery in Croatia.Total area of parks in Osijek is 394.000 m².*










*The first settlement was founded during the Roman Empire,and the city was called Mursa.*In front of the walls of Mursa started a battle between East and West Roman Empire in which more then 60000 people were killed.
After their migration, the Croats made a settlement near the ruins of Mursa, giving it its present name, Osijek.

*The earliest mentions of Osijek date to 1196. The city was damaged by the Ottoman conquerors on 8 August 1526.* The Turks rebuilt it in oriental style and it was mentioned in the Turkish census of 1579. In 1566, Suleiman the Magnificent built a famous, *8 kilometer-long wooden bridge* of boats in Osijek, *considered to be one of the wonders of the world.*The town was officially promoted to a city by the end of the 17th century.

*Osijek was restored to western rule on 29 September 1687 when the Turks were ousted and the city was occupied by the Habsburg Empire.*Between 1712 and 1721, the Austrian authorities built a new fortress (authored by the architect Maximilian de Gosseau) known as Tvrđa.The Gornji Grad (Upper Town) was founded in 1692 and Donji Grad (Lower Town) followed on 1698. *Tvrđa, Gornji, and Donji grad continued as separate municipalities until 1786. *

The Habsburg empire also facilitated the migration and settlement of German immigrants into the town and region.
*In 1809, Osijek was granted the title of a Free Royal City and during the early 19th century it was the largest city in Croatia.*










(First photo is Kuhačeva street in Tvrđa,longest street in the fortress,and the second photo is showing 8 art nouveau buildings in European avenue,it is longest line of buildings that type in Croatia)


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Tvrđa-Vodena vrata / Water gates*
Water gates are located in the fortress,they are last remaining gates.During the 1920. started demolition of the fortress walls,most of the walls were destroyed,only the ones that are next to river survived demolition.There were 4 gates,each gate on different side of the fortress.It got its name because they are located next to Drava river.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tvrđa at sunset










View on Gornji grad (Upper town) from left side of Drava river (Osijek is located on higher right side of river).On the picture you can see tallest object in the city,cathedral of st.Peter and Paul (it has around 96-98 meters and its the tallest building outside of capital city Zagreb),and once second tallest building in the city,Hotel Osijek (61 meters),located on famous Promenade.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice shots from Slovenia; please post more


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tvrđa main square of Holy Trinity (view on the west)

Holy Trinity Square is closed on the north by the palace of the Military Command, on the west by the Main Guard building and on the east by the Magistrate building (presently Museum of Slavonia). In the middle of the square there is a monument to the plague which was erected in 1729 by general Maximilian Petras' widow. (biggest baroque monument in Croatia)










View on the Main Guard building.The arrow on top of the tower is directed to Vienna,once a capital of Habsburg Empire


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice shots from Slovenia; please post more


Country: Croatia
Region: Slavonija



:cheers:

Few old lamps and details in Tvrđa


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Few more photos of Main Guard building


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Economy high school in Tvrđa,architect is Herman Bolle,the same architect that built cathedral in Zagreb.










Very common thing to find storks in Osijek since city is located next to one of the biggest swamps in Europe-Kopački Rit.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Church of st.Michael in Tvrđa


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Great photos Rocky, just keep with photos of Osijek. :cheers:


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Great thread and beautiful city, waiting for more pics :cheers:.

What's the current status of Tvrđa, are people living there or are there museums, restaurants, some business, it would be nice to revive it a bit or only in pics it looks a bit deserted?


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Belgrader said:


> What's the current status of Tvrđa, are people living there or are there museums, restaurants, some business, it would be nice to revive it a bit or only in pics it looks a bit deserted?


In Tvrđa there are 4 high schools,2 bigger museums that have around 5-6 buildings,few restaurants,bars and clubs,institutions,and there are few buildings where people live.
Well it looks deserted because it was to damn hot or cold and pictures were taken on Sunday when there is almost no one there.On every other day at almost any time you will see at least 30 people on main square.I don't need to tell you that Tvrđa is the center of night life in Osijek,in one Saturday usuallythere are more then 2000 people in Tvrđa at that moment.It is a lot since Tvrđa is quite small part of the city.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

National archive in Tvrđa










Most Mladosti / Bridge of Youth

"Pedestrian bridge in Osijek with its span of 210 meters was the longest pedestrian bridge in the world at the time when it was built.It was the biggest suspension bridge in Europe."


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice shots from Slovenia; please post more


Slovenia? No sir, Osijek is a city located in the Eastern part of Croatia in a region called SLAVONIA, it has nothing to do with the country name of Slovenia.
It was established under the Roman emperor Hadrian , _Colonia Aelia Mursa,
_and has been ruled by different Empires (Austrian, Turkish).


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Cathedral of st. Peter and Paul
Cathedral was finished in 1898. on location of older baroque church of st. Peter and Paul.In the time when it was built it was the tallest building in Croatia,until Zagreb cathedral was finished.It is 96-98 meters tall,and in its construction more then 2 million bricks where used.Although it was finished in 1898. it didn't get its interior painted till begging of 1930.

Old church:










In the world war 2 it got few hits by Russian artillery,but most of the damage that can be seen today is from Croatian war for independence (1991-1995).In 1991 and 1992 more then 90 bombs were fired at the cathedral although it was marked as a cultural heritage.










Cathedral and the capuchin church


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Upper town*

Korzo

Almost every city in ex Yugoslavija had this one street in city center that has lots of banks,bars,stores etc.This street is actually called Kapucinska / Capuchin .


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek main square

Its square of Ante Starčević.It is one of few cities that has square in shape of triangle.On the square there are few important buildings : Townhouse,palace Prandau-Normann (royal family from city Valpovo near Osijek),palace of First Croatian Savings.

Townhouse and cathedral










Palace of First Croatian Savings


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Few more photos


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek is the first city in south-east Europe that got tram.The first tram dates back to 1884.The first tram line was going from Lower town,through Tvrđa,and ending in Upper town.Electric tram came later in 1926.In the Jugoslavija most of the cities lost their trams so only Zagreb,Sarajevo,Belgrade and Osijek have trams that are driving.

This picture show a tram that goes to second tram line Mačkamama-Bikara-Square of Ante Starčević



















Tram that is driving first tram line Zeleno Polje-Višnjevac.Picture taken in center of Lower town


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Osijek, great job for the pics..:cheers:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Tvrđa-church of st.Cross*

Its a funny story with these arches over the road.Back in the days when the fortress was constructing franciscan church and monastery where not built like a complex.Franciscans wanted to connect church and monastery over this road but they didn't have any permit to build,so they came up with idea to make 2 arches (one arch can be see on photo,and other was is behind me) that will connect those 2 places.They started construction of the arches and with no problems finished it because in that time there was no law that can prevent you from building something over street.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Railway bridge to Baranja over Drava river.Oldest bridge in the city.










View on Tvrđa,and the Upper town in the background.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Few more photos of Tvrđa and its details


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tram on main square










European avenue


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Pedestrian bridge










Art nouveau well,a gift from a noble family Pejačević to the city.It was located in Gradski Vrt (literally translated it means City Garden).When communists came after world war 2 they decided to demolish whole park,and build there a football stadium.To be even worst that park had a title of most beautiful park between Budapest and Istanbul.But although park was destroyed art nouveau well was saved and placed in Upper town in a park not far from pedestrian bridge.

One old picture of Gradski Vrt










Men are dressed in traditional Slavonian cloth.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek sugar and chocolate factory called Kandit

Factory was built 1920. and it had a name "First Osijek candy factory Kaiser & Stark".It was and still is biggest sugar factory in south-east Europe.It took a lot of damage in World war 2 by US. air bombers in 1944.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice pics..


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Some photos of Osijeks lost industrial buildings

The one every one feels sorry for: Steam mill Union
Located in very center of the city was one of the biggest steam mills in this part of Europe.Built in 1891. it was first steam mill in Osijek.It had few silos and storage buildings (only 2 storage buildings,and one silo still remain today) and also a railroad that was going from main railroad tracks to the center of that steam mill.Some parts of that railroad still exist today.In 1912. there was a big fire in mill and big part of the complex was burnt.Although it was burnt in 1912 it was demolished after 1945. by communists.

Before:
(the silo on the right still remains,but everything else except silo and the villa (called Union) does not exist anymore)










View on the city from smaller silo










Today



It is in bad condition because during the Croatian war for independence (1991-1995) it was constantly bombed since it was a shelter for civilians.But after the war that building does not have any use so it didn't get renovated.


----------



## musicmix96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Great city and photos.thanks!


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy birthday to the best city on the world!
Its his 226 birthday today


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Few photos from Tvrđa taken on Christmas


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Few photos from Tvrđa


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

European avenue










Palace Dekulić-Plavšić


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Palace Schmitz










Palace Spitzer


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Palace Korsky










Palace Sauter


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Palace Nayer (oldest palace in that street)










Palace Povichil


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Palace Gilming-Hengl










Cinema Uranija


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice surprise, never heard of it before.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ :cheers:

Few photos of newer parts of the city


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

View on Upper town


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Saor Alba (Jan 8, 2013)

Osijek reminds me of Subotica.Lovely city.That pedestrian bridge is beautiful.What is on the other side of Drava river?


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

There is not much since that side of the river is lower so it is in danger when river starts to rise.There are 2 parts of the city there:Tvrdavica (around 700 people),and Podravlje (around 500 people).There is also a Zoo,outdoor swimming pools Copacabana,and one part of old city walls called Crown fortress.There is also a forest that is being used for sports extreme sports etc.There is a plan to make a botanical garden on that side of river.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time browsing through your wonderful thread, and let me tell you my first impressions: Osijek is a wonderful city to live, if not visit, because the community in itself looks very pleasant to be in, and that I can sense that careful planning has indeed played a major role in having the city as it is today. As a planner, I can truly feel the connection of the open spaces (especially the old fort with the historic cannons laid to rest) with the downtown part of Osijek, and I can truly sense a deep connection between the city center with the rest of the community, with wide streets and organized blocks; a sense of harmony combining the contrasts of traditional, modern, and minimalist structures (especially the contrast between those tall apartment blocks with those in the city center); a well-connected transit network (I can see tram lines, bus stops, cyclists and people walking around); and carefully-preserved (and opulent) residential and commercial structures that really say, wow. I'll tell you: Osijek is a city I have never heard of before, but, with all your splendid shots, you've got me hooked and subscribed to your wonderful thread!

Keep those amazing images coming! :hug:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for your great comment,I hope I will soon get my computer fixed so I can put some new pictures


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread on Osijek, thanks for the great pics @Rocky. :cheers:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Few new photos

Photo took from Kappa center










Kappa center


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kappa center










Liberty square


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Few photos of trams

Older type of trams,bought from Zagreb (Osijek and Zagreb are only cities in Croatia with trams)










Newer type of tram


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

3 trams in one picture 










Easter tram-its interior is covered in grass,and with lots of decoration like Easter eggs etc.And drivers are dressed up in Easter bunny so kids enjoy it


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Small skyline  (It could be better but since most of the higher buildings are located on one area and they are covering each other so you don't get the feeling)










Sugar and candy factory "KANDIT"


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tvrđa

Economy high school










Archaeological museum and church of st. Michael


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Church of st. Cross










Vodena vrata (Water gate) and gallery Waldinger on the left


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Park of king Držislav


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Park of king Branimir


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Park of king Peter Krešimir IV- The best park in the city if you ask me,well you decide after these pics


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fountain is a gift from city Pech in Hungary


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats all for today :cheers:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

:cheers1:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

this is a less known city for me but it's likable and I love the parks.


----------

